# Need advice on shelf/ceiling train...



## waskydiver (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I was hoping on a little direction.

I would like to start a project, which, when complete, would give me a train, which would navigate along the ceiling of an entire floor of my house: Going through multiple rooms, and closets.

But, this is going to be a huge project. Most of it will involve a simple shelf mounted to the wall. But, in some places, I will have to suspend from the ceiling against a natural stone fireplace, and across certain doorways, etc..

What I wanted to do is to start small, then build upon it. I wanted to simply have a straight track, which went from my living room, into my son's room. The train would go back and forth along the track.

I could then, later, expand on it, eventually getting to the point where the train goes all over the house.

From what I am learning, though, it is not trivial to get the train to go back and forth reliably. And, although the #60 trolly would give me the movement I am looking for, it would be very limiting in the the configuration.

I was thinking maybe I could double the track on the first run, and have a loop at either end for the train to circle back... Kinda like a dog bone.

I guess that's not bad... it might give me some real estate to do some cool stuff in the future. But, I was wondering if anyone would have any better ideas.

At this point, I am open to guage and scale... but would tend to like to go bigger than HO so the train is more visable from the floor. (If it matters).

Thanks much!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Skydiver,

Welcome to the forum. We've had several people here on the forum swap ideas and project details of ceiling layouts ... shelf design, suspended bridges, scale, etc. I think your best initial bet is to use the forum's Search tool (on the main menu) to look for Ceiling Layouts and the like. You should find at least 3 or 4 threads on the subject.

As for scale, given that this is overhead and a bit away from your vantage point, I wouldn't go too small ... too hard to see. O (or O27) might work nicely. In any case, you need to consider required turn radii ... not just the track itself, but "overhang" clearances of how cars extend beyond the track as they go around a turn. In that regards, smaller O locos running on O27 (27" DIAMETER) might be an option. Bigger is fine, too ... as long as you can accommodate it with your room/shelf setup.

Keep us posted,

TJ


----------

